# Southern Ohio has one less buck



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Monday morning...

Fair to middlin' three (?) year old 8 point. There were three bucks, one had a much nicer rack but I did not see him until I loosed the arrow...








Double lunged him a bit high, but it was a slightly quartering shot so he didn't go but about 60 yards or so.

About 8:00 am, I was getting bored so I decided to rattle and grunt. A fawn bleat, a doe call, several grunts, and then rattled for a few seconds. Than a tending grunt for a minute. Two bucks came in within 20 minutes, both moseyed in and wandered off. I gave a grunt which stopped both in their tracks, but they weren't coming back. I did a snort wheeze on the back of my hand. That was like ringing the fight bell. Both ran back, pushed and shoved each other a little bit, then seemed confused because the _KNEW_ a challenger was there. The buck I got presented the best shot.
His twin scooted off. The bruiser I didn't see stomped and snorted for minute, then wandered away.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Is that weight after field dressing? Very nice congrats


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats to you...


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

ironman172 said:


> Is that weight after field dressing? Very nice congrats


Yup.


----------



## AKAbigchief (Oct 10, 2020)

Congratulations man, nice!!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congratulations on a great buck.


----------



## SwitchbackXT (Jun 13, 2020)

Congrats, what county?


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

My back still hurts. They _NEVER_ run towards the truck...


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations . Nice shot.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

chadwimc said:


> My back still hurts. They _NEVER_ run towards the truck...


Congrats on a nice sized buck. 
That is true but you will miss that FUN as you get too old to do it.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice buck & great shot !!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

"Innie" and "outtie"...


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

chadwimc said:


> Monday morning...
> 
> Fair to middlin' three (?) year old 8 point. There were three bucks, one had a much nicer rack but I did not see him until I loosed the arrow...
> 
> ...


nice shot !


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Well done!


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Congrats. Very nice buck!


----------



## Tc54 (May 20, 2017)

Very nice 
Great shot


----------

